# old sayings



## ravenclan (Jul 27, 2018)

i have always loved the "Old Sayings" my Grandparents would say.
EX. get me the "watchcaught" = thing.
slow as molasses during the winter.
boy is so slow he tried to pick greenbeans during november.
that lady thinks she is a "vase" = lays on her back with her legs in the air!

What others have you heard??


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 27, 2018)

raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock (during a heavy rain, u country boys will get that one)
tony


----------



## kruizer (Jul 27, 2018)

I feel like a chicken drug backwards thru a knot hole. (Kinda sickish)


----------



## ravenclan (Jul 27, 2018)

southern Florida saying " he never seen snow" ...... Snowing like a big dog!

northern Ohio saying ...........snowing like a MotherFer out there!


----------



## idahopz (Jul 27, 2018)

Don't piss down my back and tell me it's rainin' ... Josie Wales


----------



## 73saint (Jul 27, 2018)

That man's got more smokers than Carter has little liver pills.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 27, 2018)

When attempting something and unsure of the outcome my Grandfather would always say " All a steer can do is try!" Wasn't sure what he meant till I got a little older.


----------



## kit s (Jul 27, 2018)

Early bird catches the worm (grumble...birds aren't even up yet)
Colder than a well drillers ass in a middle of a Kansas blizzard.
Hotter than Hell.
Shinny than a diamond in a goats ass.
Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jul 27, 2018)

“Those prunes gave me ‘the oh lordies’”.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 27, 2018)

Slicker than snot on a marble

Wish in one hand...  crap in the other... see which one fills up first ..


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 27, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Don't piss down my back and tell me it's rainin' ... Josie Wales


That was Fletcher ,,, right movie , wrong guy .

People in hell want ice water .
Diamond in a goats ass
Harder than an 8 dollar axe handle
up hill both ways
How many hams does a hog have ?

Missouri boat ride ,,, Josie Wales


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 27, 2018)

When someone hurts themself, "You're gonna live to die another day"

When something doesn't matter, "In 100 years, we will all be dead"

That's the thing about life, ain't none of us getting out alive.

Sorry for the morbidity...

Mike


----------



## kit s (Jul 28, 2018)

my mom " your dad used that thing m gig to fix it....you know that what cha ma call it"
you lay with dogs you will get fleas
don't piss up wind


----------



## kit s (Jul 28, 2018)

a fart is a turd honking for the right of way!


----------

